

The $20,000 gold Apple Watch Edition sold out in China in less than an hour - snyp
http://www.businessinsider.in/The-20000-gold-Apple-Watch-Edition-sold-out-in-China-in-less-than-an-hour/articleshow/46876442.cms

======
tim333
Guess they've made a few bob from making all our stuff for us which is fair
enough I guess.

